# Strange colourless eye?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, 
We noticed today that one of our mice -Harlequin -a red eyed ivory satin tan, has one eye that clearly has the pink/red eye pigment but when you look at the other in the light the eye is obviously clear with no colouration (though it looks pinky/red when glancing at it because you can see inside the eye. -the eyes not cloudy and you can even see where the pupil is.

I'm curious is this normal?

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but it's strange looking :lol:


----------



## whitesugarmouse (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm having a distressing mouse night (hence the ridiculously early hour) and after posting a new topic, noticed yours.

I was wondering about pale eyes a few days ago, as when I was photographing my girls I noticed that one of them was presenting with clear eyes in the images where the others were all pink (red). It wasn't just one shot - she has consistently colourless eyes in all of them. The photo's were taken in the evening using flash. To the naked eye and in daylight there is no apparent colour difference between the eyes of any of the mice so like you, I am puzzled.

I will be interested to know if anyone can offer an explanation.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Albinos have no pigment in their eyes,it's normal.The pink colour is what you can see at the back of the lense giving the iullusion of a 'pink coloured eye'.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She could be blind in one eye.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

so she's part albino? it's clearly different to the other eye and different to the other red eyed mice we have....

it did occur to me that eye might be blind though.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I never noticed you said it was a tan.Ivory in mouse terms is an albino but as yours has a tan it won't be albino/ivory.Regardless a clear eye is normal.Has it got one pink and one ruby like a siamese would have maybe?You get those sometimes.I've got a ruby eyed cimmamon broken and also one with a ruby eye and a black eye.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

-at a glance the eye is pink but when you look at it fully in the light it's clear like crystal, where the other one isn't the other eye is very red -possibly ruby.

so would she just be a white satin tan then?










-here's a photo showing the eye (though photos doesn't show it really well) and her main colour (she's not a great tan)

-so colourless eyes that are pink because you can see to the back of the eye are caused by albino gene?

-and ruby is pigment in the eye which is red(er)?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not white.Either dove,silver or champagne.Can't be sure from a pc screen.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

she's a lot lighter than our dove satin -it also doesn't have the creamy-like hint that a champagne has :/ silver is most likely then I think....


----------

